# I'm Diggin This!



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Well Delta Blue is 5 months now, biting is over...whew! (Although she still tests every day). We are now on to digging. I've read all of the posts about what to do and really the only thing that worked was to bring her inside, refill the holes, and redirecting her behavior, but she always returns.
She started digging so much in the center of our backyard that my husband built her a dig box!! Now she's having a ball. We buried all kinds of goodies for her. I think she'll never out grow this now that she has a place to play, I just wish he made it in another area of our yard. :-[
According to the dog book Training Your Dog The Step-by-Step Method by Volhard and Fisher, they dig from instincts, tension, or boredom.
She gets plenty of exercise 2-3 walks a day with 1 off leash (can't be tension).
She gets plenty of training a few times a day + indoor play (can't be boredom).
She loves to dig for roots and bugs and hide her treats (is that instinctual?)

Has anyone else done this type of thing for their dig crazy V?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

What a lucky dog! We have had a couple of issues with big holes being dug up in the yard but we never built them their own sand-box. Now I feel like a bad mom.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Our boy used to like to dig. Especially at the cottage where the moles live but the in-laws got the better of us and we had put a stop to it because, well it is their property after all.
No biggie, we figured that at the age of 3.5 it was time for him to stop anyways. He can send dirt flying about 10 ft if you let him ;D

If you feel comfortable letting him dig then fine. Let him dig away.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We haven't built an area, but Caesar Milan did. I will say Dozer WAS a digger but seemed to grow out of it. So now Penny is digging up the backyard and I'm hoping she to will outgrow it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

For those without the resources to build pup a sand pit, buy two plastic shell pools for toddlers at K-mart of your equivalent, fill one with sand, use the other as a cover to keep the stray cats (and cat poo) out at night and rain when it's wet. 

Below is the first few seconds after we introduced Ozkar to his new sandpit. He was 9 weeks old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I first adopted Willie out of the dog pound he was a digger. I would tell him "no" and redirect with a good toy. He seems to have outgrown the behavior now. But did you ever notice that when a dog digs a hole, you can never find all of the original dirt to refill the hole? It just kind of disappears into the lawn.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> But did you ever notice that when a dog digs a hole, you can never find all of the original dirt to refill the hole? It just kind of disappears into the lawn.


That's bec it's stuck on their nose, tongue and paws!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Gus only digs when he has a bone to bury. I can't give him rawhide bones anymore, because he will pace around until he can get outsdie and bury it! It's like he starts to panic and needs to get rid of it right away! Then several weeks later, he'll dig it up and try to come in the house with a dirty nose, paws, and an old, moldy rawhide- yuck!

And our backyard is a complete mess - it's pretty much Gus's to do with as he wishes, so I'm not concerned about holes


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep, she does the same thing. She started putting her dried yams behind the radiator :, when she can't get outside.
Thanks for all the replies. Maybe one day I'll have my yard clean again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My female June even as a tiny puppy would dig holes to hide her prizes.
I have pictures of her going after my older dog when he tried to investigate one of her holes. She then flopped down covering the hole with her body.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is her "Hey thats my hole."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her trying to get him away from it.









Not giving up.









Then her covering it with her body.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I love the ones with her laying over the hole with her tail tucked between her legs - a little scared, but not willing to give up her treasure! Go June, stand your ground and don't let the boys push you around!!


----------

